# Insurance



## Abe57 (Jun 26, 2015)

How to obtain a ride share gap protection in Florida?
Any insurance companies providing these policies?
Thanks


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Abe57 said:


> How to obtain a ride share gap protection in Florida?


You'll have to do some research ... it took me several weeks to track down that USAA was going to offer Ride Share Gap protection and when they were going to offer it in Texas ... in fact, I even wrote a letter to the department head "pleading" for them to offer it in Texas. Prior to discovering that USAA was going to start offering Ride Share Gap Protection, I probably researched every feasible Commercial Livery Insurance policy out there ... started talking to the Black Car drivers in Texas specifically Tx rides to find out who they used for Commercial Insurance ... and eventually found a Commercial Livery Insurance policy that I could live with ... albeit it was still costly at $431/mo ... but far better than being with just a personal policy.

You'll have to do some digging ... but considering that 6 months ago there was no such thing as Ride Share Gap Protection ... anywhere in the US ... there likely isn't a cheat sheet to get you a quick easy answer to your question either. *you want a shortcut? start here - https://goo.gl/nY1y4e ... granted not much of a shortcut, but beats you having to go "old school" and look things up at the library


----------

